# Heading To Lake Louise



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

It's time for our yearly epic journey. This year it will be six weeks long.

We're leaving in a couple of weeks from our home in Southern California and we're headed to Lake Louise, Alberta Canada (and then on to South Dakota), but I'm really in need of recommendations as to a route.

I'm pretty sure I want to travel through Idaho, since I want to see Sandpoint again. I last saw it over 30 years ago, but I was on a time crunch so I didn't get a chance to really discover/investigate the area. I always promised myself I'd get back, and now is my chance and I have the time.

My main concern is the route from Southern California to Idaho. I'm thinking of taking 395 to Bishop, CA and then 95 most of the rest of the way, but it doesn't seem that scenic or interesting. Maybe you've taken the route and can let me in on a few hidden treasures along the way, or you may suggest a completely different route which you hold near and dear to your heart and you're willing to share.

The floor (forum) is yours. Let me hear from you!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Sweet sounding trip you are taking there! You are going to love Lake Louis, its a wonderful area. Its amazing how many people around here (about 2hr away from Lake Louis) just take the whole Rocky Mountains/Banff Provincial Park for granted.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Two summers ago I took I5 north to Weed then 97 over to Klamath Falls,OR then up 97 to Redmond to 26 east to Ontario....a lovely drive...nicer than 395 but probably slower.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Raynardo,

If you are taking your time, I have used both 97 (from Weed) and 395 (out of Reno,NV) Both are nice trips.
If you want to make time get yourself North on the I-5....make your way over to Spokane, WA and head up through Sandpoint,ID and cross the border at Eastport on Hwy 95, North of Bonners Ferry, ID.

Once you cross the border, head up to Cranbrook, BC. Couple of decent RV campgrounds there. Keep heading North to Radium, B.C. Spend a few days in the area. Gorgeous. From Radium, take Hwy 93 and head into Alberta. About 1 1/2 hrs will bring to to the Banff-Jasper Parkway. (Hwy1) Make a right turn and proceed about 45 miles to the town of Banff. You will LIKE..

If you have the time, you would be well advised to take the highway to Jasper, AB. Many beautiful sites along the way, like the Columbia Icefields which you can tour. Nice RV parks/campgrounds in both towns.

If you need further info, PM me Vtxbud..Collin. (Alberta resident).


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for the detailed advice, VTXBud! Since we have the time, we're going to follow your recommendations in Canada.

After studying and studying and studying the maps some more, as well as doing a detailed search on the Internet, we've decided we're going to take U.S. 395 almost the entire way, since it's starts literally in our backyard.

I've been to Lake Louise twice before, camping both times, the first time in a tent in 1971 and the last time in Ford Courier pick-up with a Six-Pac cabover camper in 1974, so it's been a while!

If you look at my signature, below, you'll see that the map has a big white space in the Pacific northwest. Although I've been to all those states, the Outback hasn't. so after this trip ALL of those white states will be colored in. And with that, I'm going to claim that my Outback has been to more states than probably any other here, and we've done it in five years!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

here is a drive DW and I did maybe 23 years ago. Get to Kalispell Montana, get directions to going to the sun road, follow that to Fernie BC, to banff national park(lake Louise, meline hot springs....) then to jasper....

I don't have much time tonight to elaborate but very scenic beautiful.... Use google street view to look at going to the sun road. we are heading camping first thing in the morning tomorrow so i will check in when we are back if you have any questions.
You won't be disappointed!

Pat


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jake said:


> here is a drive DW and I did maybe 23 years ago. Get to Kalispell Montana, get directions to going to the sun road, follow that to Fernie BC, to banff national park(lake Louise, meline hot springs....) then to jasper....
> 
> I don't have much time tonight to elaborate but very scenic beautiful.... Use google street view to look at going to the sun road. we are heading camping first thing in the morning tomorrow so i will check in when we are back if you have any questions.
> You won't be disappointed!
> ...


Are you referring to Going to the Sun Highway in Glacier? If so, it is beautiful, but trailers are not allowed.









Regarding Icefields parkway, it is great! I love it! Be aware that it is a serious climb to get up there... Last time we were through there were 2 RV's that didn't make it through. Well, I guess they did, but were at the top overheated.

Jasper is a neat town and there are several nice hikes around the Edith Cavell Glacier, but if time is limited, the furthest I'd go is the icefields (Bring your winter jacket!).


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Sure was Nathan... thanks for ringing in I did not have a trailer back then... I had no clue that trailers aren't allowed. Certainly was a beautiful drive!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jake said:


> Sure was Nathan... thanks for ringing in I did not have a trailer back then... I had no clue that trailers aren't allowed. Certainly was a beautiful drive!


Acutally, 23 years ago, short trailers and motorhomes were allowed over the pass, and honestly it wasn't even that well controlled... more of an honor system thing.... I beleive they have tightened up the restrictions.

If you are wanting to enjoy the scenery and/or don't enjoy mountain driving, the Red Busses can take you up and over the pass too.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We went to Banff and Jasper a few years ago. That was an amazing trip. We loved every minute of it. We especially loved Jasper as it was a bit quieter and not as many tourists. When I was a kid, we went to Lake Louise. It sure has changed since then. It is still beautiful, but it is so much more crowded than near 40 years ago. Things change. Be prepared for all kinds of weather. We were there in July and as we drove from Banff to Jasper we ended up in basically a blizzard at the top of the road. We could barely see in front of us the snow was coming down so hard. It's really not a terrible drive (grade wise) but be sure you have a full tank of gas before you go. There is a gas station towards the top of the grade but they know they are the only ones up there and it will cost you dearly!!!

Enjoy the trip and take lots of photos. It's a trip to remember. And judging from your map in your signature, your next big trip needs to be Washington and Oregon!!! Amazingly beautiful also!!

Kelly


----------

